# GMann from the noreast with a 120 lbs AJ on a jig



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Words from the fisherman himself*

Man what a trip ....

Gear Used

Reel: Shimano Stella SW20000PG
Rod: Japanese Shimano Blue Rose 4815
Line: Diawa PE8 (100) Saltiga boat braid
Leader: Varivas 200# Shock Leader
Jig: Fisherman 310g Andaman Black Silver

The big boy ... I had just landed several fish over the 53" mark when I dropped right back down. As soon as I hit bottom I jerked several times and paused and then felt as if the rod was being removed from my arm, the fish took about 50 yards and then allowed me to gain line. At this point everyone is asking and I said on video "its a small fish... then it woke up and just plain screamed off drag even as I tightened it down. I decided I would actually be an angler on this fish and not try to horse it up so i let it run when it wanted to and I gained line when I could.

When that fish wanted to run it was very hard to move the rod as it was bent pretty good. Unlike most amberjack I fought this one fought the whole 25 minutes up even in the upper water column. I remember looking at chip as we first saw color and said I hope this is over 50#'s or I will be emarassed for taking so long. He looked down and said "I dont think we need to worry about that".

Up it came about 20 yards from the boat floating like a submarine. It was just plain huge. No words can describe this fishes head as it was just plain retarded looking. I fought my fight and I beat the fish which I have the upmost respect for.

We taped the fish out at 62-1/2 inches at the fork and over 70" overall and initially said in the 115 range but after looking at it and comparing it to some dead fish that were previously weighed a more accurate weight would have been over 120 for a 70" fish. 

Enjoy ...20 minutes all on spinning gear


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Holy Crap!!! I'm embarrassed at my AJ post now. That one makes my AJ look like a panfish. LOL 

Nice work and a great report. I'm new to the offshore stuff so I thought my AJ was respectful, but your's is a hog!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

glenn has put in alot of time for that fish.

weeding through 50-80lbers every drop, and being prepared for that next one, is physically an ass whoopin...

congrats to glenn for smashin the century mark...




Jesse


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

He called its head "retarded".:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Holy.........what a fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sufster (Sep 30, 2008)

damn nice


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

2aces--What general location did you catch that fish at? I curious as your avatar profile says from Long Island to Maryland.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

SnookMook said:


> 2aces--What general location did you catch that fish at? I curious as your avatar profile says from Long Island to Maryland.


I was not the one who caught this fish, I got this post from another fishing board I visit. I am just posting the fish that Glenn (GMann) caught. I believe it was caught in NC.


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

now thats what ya call a reef donkey eeeee,, ahhhhhhhh,, i can only imagine jerkin on that thing- 

We were jigging on a charter one day this spring in hatteras with a group from PA and bailin the dumb things every drop just like usual when up comes a big critter behind one-an hour and a half later and a quick stroke with the flyer and that lucky fellow got to take home 350lbs of tiger shark meat for him and his family.!! he was stoked that he got to catch that thing on a jig!!


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Gosh what a fight! congrats on the catch


----------

